# New to forum and TT's!



## Tommy Gunn (May 29, 2020)

Hi everyone, just got a Mk1 TT 3.2 V6 and am very pleased with it, but I do notice they have their own little quirks and things unique to themselves! Maybe a dumb question, but hey, I'm a newbie, so be gentle, So, when I put my dipped beam on, I notice the sidelight symbol stays on, but no dipped beam symbol? Is this normal and a TT quirk! I had a Mini Cooper S, mk1 before,and the TT is way more advanced technically, but still has some decidedly old fashioned items, ie- the chorus radio cassette! Who has cassettes these days? It has the CD multi changer, but as I don't own a single CD these days either, I'd like to remove that too, but it seems more trouble than it's worth! Going to replace the head unit with an Alpine Bluetooth, but I shall have to get the right wiring harness as there is a Bose badge on the front speakers. I believe the rear speakers won't work unless you get the correct harness. See, I've been reading up on the index! I'm sure I will discover many more little niggles/ quirks as I go along- seems like the joys of owning aTT!
P.S. I am a very old man,(only way to afford the insurance!) so excuse me if I don't understand half the technical reprogramming stuff you guys talk about!

Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  the light symbol on the dash is working correctly


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Tommy, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------

